# Watch out for green lumber at Lowes and other box stores.



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Lowes is now selling *GREEN* dimensional lumber. This mostly applies to their 2x stock, but make sure you check the stamp before you purchase. If the Grade stamp is marked S-GN or GN it is *NOT* kiln dried lumber. They are still selling it at the regular KD price though. 

Here is a link that has their stamp codes on it http://www.lowes.com/cd_Lumber+BG_896860585_ Kiln Dried will always be marked KD per law. 

The main problem with green lumber is that it has already been planed down to dimensional size so as it air dries it will shrink below what Dimensional lumber should measure. Also it is unstable and may twist and check as it drys ruining whatever you just built out of it.

I checked my local lowes when I heard this and theirs is in fact stamped "GN". The only thing I was able to find that was KD was their 2x4 studs. in 8 ft length.


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for that warning, I bought some 2x4x10's yesterday from Lowes, thought it was very heavy. I will check the stamp. I will be splitting them in half for bottom board stays. The studs I saw there were spruce, I didn't want to use them, guess that puts us back to a regular lumberyard.


----------



## windfall (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, this is news. Construction lumber is usually only partially KD to around 15-20%, so some shrinkage in protected use should be expected. But to be selling true Green lumber is surprising, both from a stability issue and the potential for rot/mold in enclosed spaces (like a stud wall).

I was under the impression that the drying was done in large part to reduce shipping costs by dumping water weight. Given fuel costs I would think this would still hold true unless the store had a mill very close by. I wonder what drove this decision?

Thanks for the heads up I will be passing it along to my friends in the trades.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I too picked up some lumber for my bottom boards and thought it was pretty heavy. I'll be checking this out. Thanks for the heads up.

Mike


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

The 2x4x10's I picked up yesterday is stamped S-Gn, dang, at $6.00 each they got me good. It is a 20 minute ride to return it so I am going to go ahead and use it. Chopping it into 22" pieces and screwing and gluing should hold it from twisting too much. I wish I knew before I bought it! I only bought 6 pieces for this round, I will know for next time.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Building codes prevent homeowners from using rough cut lumber (non-KD and non-stamped) for structural support applications, which in turn pretty much eliminated the homeowner band sawmill cutting there own lumber for new constr. 
I know my friend and I both are still mad about that one, talk about a system! 
Well at least I still have my mill and can cut bee box lumber, they haven't outlawed that one YET!
Anyway my point was that they will be allowing this type of lumber to be used in new home const. by selling it to the public, when we were told you can't use it or are the building inspectors going to check every stud for what stamp is on them??


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

This is why I prefer to go to the local lumber yard instead of the big box stores. The people are more knowledgable and they don't try to gaff me every time I buy a board of cedar or pine.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

CT: the screws should hold it, but be prepared to have to go back and tighten the screws up later. As the wood shrinks you will be left with small gaps in your joints.

Mtn Bee: The inspectors are federally approved agents. They must have got the law changed somehow on green lumber for framing... I tried for three years to get inspected and was told it could not be done unless I kiln dry. Amazing what you can get done if your pockets are deep enough. 

I recently had a co-worker who was complaining about her brand new house... she said that the dry wall was cracking and they were having to patch it everywhere. She had said that the builder said that is normal in new construction... I told her that it wasn't normal, that something was wrong... Now I know what it was....


----------



## oldreliable (Jan 29, 2011)

I would say all of their lumber is not dried properly..when is the last time you went a could find a decent 1x6 or 8, etc...its cut and stacked ready to ship to your favorite "home improvement store" where it dries, cracks, and warps..


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

Bluegrass

Most lumber yards and builders in New England sell/use green lumber, as the lumber dries and twists it creates those cracks in the skimcoat as the drywall is pulled with it


----------



## buzz24 (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Box= Bad lumber. We had a builder use Home Depot for an apartment building. Every stud split and cracked as we nailed. Very twisty etc. It used to be a problem of too dry. Now it looks like the opposite. Unfortunatley the lumber companies have all closed up around here. No choice but big box.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Spark said:


> Bluegrass
> 
> Most lumber yards and builders in New England sell/use green lumber, as the lumber dries and twists it creates those cracks in the skimcoat as the drywall is pulled with it


I was a purchaser for True Value for 3 years here in New England and we only bought KD lumber for use in our lumber yards. My best friend manages an Orgill Franchise in central Mass and I called him up to ask if their dimensional was still KD and he confirmed it is. I also spend my teen age years building houses in Northern VT and we never used green lumber, you could not even buy it.

Green is not the norm, and you shouldn't write it off as so. If you are a builder and your supplier is selling you green lumber, find a new supplier.

How would you like it if you bought a car, and the dealer painted it right before it left the show room floor, but it was never primed and the paint peeled off in a few days? And then the dealer told you that was normal? This is ridicules!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I bought about 50 cull 2x4s at some store with orange carts and it twisted like bows after I cut it into frame top and bottom bars. About 15 percent are useless. Good thing I only spent $25 dollars!


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

The big box stores mostry import the pine/spruce dimensioned lumber from scandanavia. Hard to believe.

I ALWAYS buy lumber from the local lumber yard. I started buying KD rough sawn. I joint it and plane it down to 3/4. I just bought some 1x8x12' today........#2 pine was $1.20/lf and the same rough saw is .57/lf. Thickness planers are $400....after 21 boxes built I save money.


----------

